# Detailing News - Zymol in at Raceglazer



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from mark at raceglazer



RaceGlazer said:


> Its not often that a new Zymol product hits our shelves, but today is one of those days.
> 
> Zymol Titanium Auto Wash is the ultimate hardworking car wash engineered to lift heavy dirt, road salts, oils and insect tar whilst protecting your finish.
> 
> ...


----------

